# Bluetooth Music Streaming between Laptop and Speakers



## mchay

I have a Packard Bell Netbook running on Windows 7 Starter edition. I have some new speakers and want to be able to play music on my speakers through bluetooth from my laptop. 

What do i need to purchase in order to do this?

I have been looking on the internet and it seems that i would connect a Belkin Bluetooth Music Receiver (for example) to the speakers and a Micro Bluetooth USB Dongle EDR Version 2.0 (for example) to the laptop??
Any relavent info would be much appreciated
Thank you


----------



## WereBo

Allo mchay and welcome to TSF :wave:

Yep, that should be all you need for the job, though I'm unfamiliar with those specific products.

I've got my Bluetooth stereo headphones (I usually use with my phone/MP3-player) paired to my PC too, via a USB-Bluetooth dongle.

The only hassle I had with mine, was when I initially tried to pair the headphones with the PC, the PC could see the phones but refused to connect, even after turning my phone off. I discovered the trick was to leave my phone off, then switch on the phones, let the PC pair with the phones than I could turn my phone on - It worked perfectly then.

I leave the USB adaptor in permanently now - The PC sounds go direct to my stereo via a cable from the 'speaker-out' on the PC and, when I switch on my headphones, the sound diverts seamlessly to them. If I want to use the phones with my phone, I just pull the USB dongle out, then switch the phones on and they pair to the phone :grin:

In fact, looking at the US dongle you named, I'm tempted to go for that one as it has a range of 30ish feet, whereas my one is only approx 10 feet :wink:


----------

